# N-Ext Products Damaged In Transit...



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Anyone had this issue? The package didn't even make it to my door. It was turned around about an hour from me. I emailed them to ask how soon a replacement would be shipped. They said they'd get another one out right away. At work I have to ship out samples in jugs not quite as rigid as the ones used by GCF and we constantly have damaged returns. If you purchased a 4 pack or a 2 pack of 2.5g from them did they arrive with any damage?


----------



## krusej23 (May 8, 2018)

I have ordered 2 4 packs and not had an issue like that.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

krusej23 said:


> I have ordered 2 4 packs and not had an issue like that.


And you are twice as far from GCF as I am. I'm hoping it was a one off and someone dropped it from the loading dock. I'm hoping it arrives this week as we are supposed to get some nice rain to water it in.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

The worst thing to happen to me was a few drops of Greene Effect from a 2.5 on the outside of its bottle. It was a little odd but I looked inside when I unscrewed the cap and it looked full.

3 edits: I can't seem to type coherently tonight.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Not sure if this is what you are looking for, but I've ordered a total of 8 2.5 gallon jugs. 
4 from GCI Turf.
4 from LCN.
Not one of them has been damaged.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

social port said:


> Not sure if this is what you are looking for, but I've ordered a total of 8 2.5 gallon jugs.
> 4 from GCI Turf.
> 4 from LCN.
> Not one of them has been damaged.


That's good to hear. I hadn't seen anyone mention any issues with damage so I'm thinking this was just rough handling. Makes me look forward to it getting here even more. Thanks.


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

I've ordered two of the 1-gallon Bio-Stim packs; and one of the 2.5-gallon GreenePunch pack. Nothing damaged. I ordered from LCN, but I live just a few hours from Greene County Fertilizer here in GA.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

LawnDrummer said:


> I've ordered two of the 1-gallon Bio-Stim packs; and one of the 2.5-gallon GreenePunch pack. Nothing damaged. I ordered from LCN, but I live just a few hours from Greene County Fertilizer here in GA.


Thanks. Looks like mine should be out for delivery tomorrow. Super excited.


----------



## kstall (May 10, 2019)

Had that happen on my first order. Got a notification from FedEx it was damaged and not being delivered. I sent an email to LCN about the order and a copy of the notification and he shipped another one out. Got it safely in a couple days. And then out of nowhere the first shipment comes minus the jug that busted. I got blessed on that deal for sure lol


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

I just came home and had a beautiful box sitting by my garage door. No damage at all. Can not wait to start spraying these products.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

Received mine yesterday. The handles on the box were damaged, but the product was unharmed. Can't wait to use these.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

rob13psu said:


> Received mine yesterday. The handles on the box were damaged, but the product was unharmed. Can't wait to use these.


Which one you going to put out first? I'm leaning towards MicroGreene to give it a pop of color.


----------



## rob13psu (May 20, 2018)

I was thinking the same, and then the RGS. We are finally getting a break from rain so hopefully I can spray tomorrow evening.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

rob13psu said:


> I was thinking the same, and then the RGS. We are finally getting a break from rain so hopefully I can spray tomorrow evening.


I put out MicroGreene over the entire lawn this evening and mixed up RGS and Humic12 and hit all my bald spots. We are getting a nice slow steady rain now so I'm hoping it does the trick.


----------



## cosgrc (May 6, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Anyone had this issue? The package didn't even make it to my door. It was turned around about an hour from me. I emailed them to ask how soon a replacement would be shipped. They said they'd get another one out right away. At work I have to ship out samples in jugs not quite as rigid as the ones used by GCF and we constantly have damaged returns. If you purchased a 4 pack or a 2 pack of 2.5g from them did they arrive with any damage?


I had the exact same thing happen to me when my shipment got to the Nashville hub. I sent LCN an email and explained what happened; included screenshots from FedEx. Shortly after, I got an email stating new product would be shipped out. Bottom line, LCN and GCF took care of me. Honestly, I think it was from handling in transportation, outside of their control. The first Bio Stimulant shipment and then this corrected second shipment were on my doorstep without any material leaving the container.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

cosgrc said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone had this issue? The package didn't even make it to my door. It was turned around about an hour from me. I emailed them to ask how soon a replacement would be shipped. They said they'd get another one out right away. At work I have to ship out samples in jugs not quite as rigid as the ones used by GCF and we constantly have damaged returns. If you purchased a 4 pack or a 2 pack of 2.5g from them did they arrive with any damage?
> ...


LCNs customer service was great. They had a replacement in the mail before the original made it back to them. No complaints what so ever on the entire experience. I just got a little spooked with the first shipment being damaged. Wasn't sure what to expect. But they made everything right.


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> rob13psu said:
> 
> 
> > I was thinking the same, and then the RGS. We are finally getting a break from rain so hopefully I can spray tomorrow evening.
> ...


You will really like MicroGreene. I used my backpack sprayer to put it down and at first had these odd looking dark stripes through the yard (my fault for not spraying in a straight line, etc). If this happens to you, don't worry they will go away after several days. I mowed a few days after applying and the whole yard looks nice and even now. I applied MicroGreene (7oz/1000) mixed with Humic12 (4oz/1000). Then a few days later applied GreenePunch (10oz/1000 using Ortho hose end). A day or so later I then applied RGS (4oz/1000 using Ortho hose end). This was all coming out of a hot/dry spell here in GA. It has rained a good bit now, and the grass is looking nice and thick. I'm noticing it is filling in places where it didn't last year. I do like how quickly these liquid apps work especially the MicroGreene and GreenePunch.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

LawnDrummer said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > rob13psu said:
> ...


We are on a small family vacation right now. I sprayed MicroGreene and air-8 over the weekend. I usually hate heading home from vacation but I'm actually pretty excited this time. I can't wait to see what they have done to the lawn. Hopefully I'll have some nice photos to put in my journal.


----------



## LawnDrummer (Jan 16, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> LawnDrummer said:
> 
> 
> > TN Hawkeye said:
> ...


I'm heading out to next week for vacation. I bought a $25 Wyze camera a few days ago and mounted it in a window to monitor things outside the house; but really to check on the yard from time to time  Here's a still shot from the camera.


----------

